

Should I work for free? - thibaut_barrere
http://www.shouldiworkforfree.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted and discussed at great length here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2098332>

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I had missed it - my bad.

~~~
sambeau
So had I. I enjoyed it. So don't feel too bad.

------
phylofx
well, it is not very clever to host the jpg version on dropbox. she is not
getting any (back) link juice this way.

------
DougBTX
Here's a link back to the original:
[http://jessicahische.com/spendstoomuchtimeinternetting/?p=78...](http://jessicahische.com/spendstoomuchtimeinternetting/?p=780)

------
peteypao
Why would anyone ever work for free? Even for a nonprofit?

------
WindyRoads
Thank you for your diagram, This is a lovely way/checklist to consider the
possibilities of working for free.

------
92elements
No never

